# The Only Thing I'm Addicted To Is WINNING!



## CEM Store (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry guys, I didn't make the rules, Charlie Sheen did. And thanks to him, each one of us is asking the same question: Do I have Tiger Blood in ME? The answer is an obvious NO. 


But not to worry, Adonis DNA is not unreachable. If I could bottle up Charlie Sheen and offer it as a research chemical I would. The only problem though is that your lab rat's face would melt off and its children would weep of its exploded body...............WINNING.


And never forget, what rhymes with winning? Anyone? Yeah, that would be CEMproducts.


20% off store wide sale now through Sunday, March 14th.


Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


CEM


----------

